# 69 tail light bezels



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone make a decent set of repo tail light bezels for a 69?? Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Little over 10 years ago, a company in Canada went the yardage & reproduced the '69 taillight bezels in chromeplated diecast (potmetal). Very nice reproduction, quite a few individuals & small vendors loaded up on these at the time @ a whls price. That reproduction has since been discontinued, so it will take some patience to find a pair. Other alternatives are purchasing PartsPlace chromeplated molded plastic bezels, or spending $$$$ on having a fairly nice pair of core bezels properly replanted.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. I'm hesitant to buy from PP in due to the huge number of negative feedback issues.


----------

